# בשנת עשרים ושבע אד שמנה... ובשנת עשרים ושלש אד ארבעה ל...



## PowerOfChoice

Thanks in advance for any help!



Is this correct Hebrew?: 

"...בשׁנת עשׂרים ושׁבע אד שׁמנה... ובשׁנת עשׂרים ושׁלשׁ אד ארבעה ל"​ 

"...בשׁנת עשׂרים ושׁמנה אד תשׁע ... ובשׁנת עשׂרים וארבעה אד חמשׁ ל"​My intended meaning as expressed in English is this:

"In the years 27-8... and in the years 23-4 after [the beginning of...]"​ 

"In the years 28-9... and in the years 24-5 after [the beginning of...]"​My preference, if there is a difference between Biblical and Modern Hebrew in these particulars, is to use Biblical Hebrew.



Thanks for any help in improving the quality of my message!


----------



## cfu507

Hi, here it is in Modern Hebrew:
 בשנים עשרים ושמונה עד עשרים ותשע .... ובשנים עשרים וארבע עד עשרים וחמש


----------



## PowerOfChoice

cfu507 said:


> Hi, here it is in Modern Hebrew:
> בשנים עשרים ושמונה עד עשרים ותשע .... ובשנים עשרים וארבע עד עשרים וחמש


 


Thanks cfu507!


I get this from your feedback:

1. My "וארבעה" is an error and should be "וארבע." However, I get 50 hits for "ארבעה" in the Old Testament beginning with Genesis 14:9. I don't quite understand when the "ה-" ending should be added and when it should not, but perhaps if I give you the entire sentence you could tell me for sure what it should be in my case? The greater context is that the quotes below are found at each their own top of a calendar page covering one lunar month. One is found at the top of the 7th month of one year, the other one is at the top of the 7th month for the subsequent year. Please don't mind the numbers assigned to the years, I'm not using any standard or common calendar for these calendars and certainly not any Jewish calendar that I am aware of. That is not the subject matter of this thread!:​*השׁביעי*​
*ירח האתנים* ​בשׁנת חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁבע אד שׁמנה אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשׁנת אלפים ועשׂרים ושׁלשׁ אד ארבעה לישוע המשׁיח​
...and for the subsequent year:
*השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​
*ירח* *האתנים*​
בשׁנת חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁמנה אד תשׁע אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשׁנת אלפים ועשׂרים וארבעה אד חמשׁ לישוע המשׁיח​So there you have the full context. [Wishing to limit my original post as much as possible to such as would help us all focus on my question, I chose to leave the rest until later if needed. Perhaps I should not have delayed the full context?​*Question: *Should I still remove the "ה" in each of the two instances of "ארבעה?"​2. You are using a masculine ending on the Hebrew word for 'year,' i.e. "שנים" whereas I was using "שׁנת," i.e. with a feminine ending. I get 27 hits for that latter version of this word in the Old Testament beginning with Genesis 41:50. I don't understand exactly when or why either the masculine or the feminine plural ending is preferred before the other. Perhaps someone care to teach me?​3. Re "עשרים ותשע." My wish is to convey in Hebrew words all of the above quoted. Yet my space is limited and I don't wish to make the letters too small while yet writing the numbers out as full Hebrew words. Thus, I used an abbreviated version eliminating your added "עשרים ו," and you obviously understood my language correctly even without the full context.​When we are dealing with calendar years we are often referring to years such as our current Jewish year 5768. I know that it is common in Hebrew to abbreviate this to 768, thus eliminating the '5' for "five thousand." Obviously, when writing out these numbers in words the results become quite lengthy and it may be desireable to abbreviate where possible, even more so when two consequtive numbers are being referenced. Thus, for instance 5768-5769 gets abbreviated to 5768-9, or even 768-9. As you can see my Hebrew above is such an abbreviation even to the point of 68-9.*Question:* Are you saying that it is unacceptable in Hebrew to abbreviate the last number to one single digit?​Thanks again for your valuable input and feedback!


----------



## berndf

PowerOfChoice said:


> 2. You are using a masculine ending on the Hebrew word for 'year,' i.e. "שנים" whereas I was using "שׁנת," i.e. with a feminine ending. I get 27 hits for that latter version of this word in the Old Testament beginning with Genesis 41:50. I don't understand exactly when or why either the masculine or the feminine plural ending is preferred before the other. Perhaps someone care to teach me?


 
Although it is a feminine noun the plural of שנה is שנים. You are mistaking שנת as being the _non-existent_ form "shanot(h)". In fact it is "shenat(h)" which is the singular status constructus of שנה and _not_ the plural.


----------



## PowerOfChoice

berndf said:


> Although it is a feminine noun the plural of שנה is שנים. You are mistaking שנת as being the _non-existent_ form "shanot(h)". In fact it is "shenat(h)" which is the singular status constructus of שנה and _not_ the plural.


 



Thank you, Berndf!

Yes, that does make sense to me. If I may interprete your silence re my #1 and #3 as support for and strengthening of cfu507's post, I arrive at the following result, albeit still with a question in my mind as to how much the second number may be abbreviated when given as a sequence of numbers expressed in words, i.e. corresponding to digits such as 5928-5929 vs. 5928-929 vs. 5928-29 vs. 5928-9? (As you can see the numbers indicated in violet font are repetitious and therefore technically superfluous considering that the context contributes to conveying a precise message even without those repeated numbers):

*השׁביעי*​*ירח האתנים* ​בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁבע אד עשרים ושׁמנה אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשׁנים אלפים ועשׂרים ושׁלשׁ אד עשרים וארבע לישוע המשׁיח​






and...*השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​
*ירח* *האתנים*​
בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁמנה אד עשרים ותשׁע אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשׁנים אלפים ועשׂרים וארבע אד עשרים וחמשׁ לישוע המשׁיח​However, considering my limited space I'd be happier if the last number when provided as a sequence of numbers could be abbreviated as much as possible, i.e. when writing out the full Hebrew words for numbers such as these: 5828-6123, 5828-912, 5828-58 and 5828-9, all of which clearly convey the intended meaning, or don't they? As you can see above, doing so would save me the space of 2*7=14 letters in each of the above quotes...



Thanks again!


----------



## berndf

PowerOfChoice said:


> If I may interprete your silence re my #1 and #3 as support for and strengthening of cfu507's post


 
As a non-native speaker I wanted to comment only where I felt competent to do so.


----------



## Nunty

Power, it looks like one correction may have slipped your notice. Where you wrote *אד*, it should be *עד.

*


----------



## PowerOfChoice

berndf said:


> As a non-native speaker I wanted to comment only where I felt competent to do so.


 


Makes sense. Thanks for clarifying! 

Absent any further explicit comments re my #3 question above and re my space problems I'll feel free to have some leeway re "עשרים ו" in my quotes above...








Nun-Translator said:


> Power, it looks like one correction may have slipped your notice. Where you wrote *אד*, it should be *עד.*


 



Thanks Nun-Translator, yes, that had indeed "slipped [my] notice!" 


- - - - - -



Accordingly, it shall be...


*השׁביעי*​*ירח האתנים* ​בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁבע עד עשרים ושׁמנה אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים ושׁלשׁ עד עשרים וארבע לישוע המשׁיח​






and... *השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​
*ירח* *האתנים*​
בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁמנה עד עשרים ותשׁע אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים וארבע עד עשרים וחמשׁ לישוע המשׁיח​


Or, if necessary, even more briefly:



*השׁביעי*​
*ירח האתנים* ​
בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁבע עד שׁמנה אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים ושׁלשׁ עד ארבע לישוע המשׁיח​



and... *השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​​
*ירח* *האתנים*​
בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁמנה עד תשׁע אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים וארבע עד חמשׁ לישוע המשׁיח​- - - - - - - 



Thanks all!


----------



## cfu507

PowerOfChoice said:


> Accordingly, it shall be...
> 
> 
> *השׁביעי*​*ירח האתנים* ​בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁבע עד עשרים ושׁמנה אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים ושׁלשׁ עד עשרים וארבע לישוע המשׁיח​
> and...*השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​
> *ירח* *האתנים*​בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁמנה עד עשרים ותשׁע אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים וארבע עד עשרים וחמשׁ לישוע המשׁיח​Or, if necessary, even more briefly:
> 
> 
> 
> *השׁביעי*​*ירח האתנים* ​בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁבע עד שׁמנה אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים ושׁלשׁ עד ארבע לישוע המשׁיח​
> 
> 
> and...*השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​​
> *ירח* *האתנים*​בשנים חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁמנה עד תשׁע אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשנים אלפים ועשׂרים וארבע עד חמשׁ לישוע המשׁיח​


Hi, I'am writing in Hebrew and hope that someone will translate it for you:
 
לא משתמשים בו' החיבור יותר מפעם אחת. למשל: אכלתי שניצל ומקרוני וצ'יפס זה שגוי. אומרים אכלתי שניצל, מקרוני וצ'יפס. השתמשתי ב-ו' החיבור בסוף. בהקשר לשנה. שנת 5924 נקראת חמשת אלפים תשמע מאות עשרים וארבע. את ו' החיבור הוספתי בסוף לסיפרה שנאמרה אחרונה.
"המילה" ברוא: אני מניחה שמשמעותה "שברא". אני לא מזהה אותה, אבל גם עברית עתיקה היא לא הצד החזק שלי
המילה "ישוע": אני מניחה שהתכוונת "לישועת" המשיח. אם מדובר בשנה " שעדיין לא היתה, אנחנו אומרים "גאולת המשיח" או "בוא המשיח" אבל לא נראה לי שלהם אתה מתכוון.​

*EDIT*: Now that I read another theard with an old marriage certificate, maybe in old Hebrew you can say:
שנת חמשת אלפים *ו*תשע מאות *ו*עשרים *ו*תשע


----------



## cfu507

PowerOfChoice said:


> 1. My "וארבעה" is an error and should be "וארבע." However, I get 50 hits for "ארבעה" in the Old Testament beginning with Genesis 14:9.


Did you get 50 hits related to years?



> I don't quite understand when the "ה-" ending should be added and when it should not, but perhaps if I give you the entire sentence you could tell me for sure what it should be in my case?


 
Context always helps 
ארבעה is for masculine and ארבע is for feminine. We add ה to the numbers 3-10 for masculine. שניים is for masculine and שתים is for feminine. אחד is for masculine and אחת is for feminine.








> *השׁביעי*​
> *ירח האתנים* ​בשׁנת חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁבע אד שׁמנה אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשׁנת אלפים ועשׂרים ושׁלשׁ אד ארבעה לישוע המשׁיח​...and for the subsequent year:*השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​
> *ירח* *האתנים*​בשׁנת חמשׁת־אלפים ותשׁע מאות ועשׂרים ושׁמנה אד תשׁע אחרי ברוא אלהים את השׁמים ואת הארץ ובשׁנת אלפים ועשׂרים וארבעה אד חמשׁ לישוע המשׁיח​So there you have the full context. [Wishing to limit my original post as much as possible to such as would help us all focus on my question, I chose to leave the rest until later if needed. Perhaps I should not have delayed the full context?​*Question: *Should I still remove the "ה" in each of the two instances of "ארבעה?"​


I don't know what it would be in old Hebrew, but in modern Hebrew I can surely say: YES.​ 



> 2. You are using a masculine ending on the Hebrew word for 'year,' i.e. "שנים" whereas I was using "שׁנת," i.e. with a feminine ending. I get 27 hits for that latter version of this word in the Old Testament beginning with Genesis 41:50. I don't understand exactly when or why either the masculine or the feminine plural ending is preferred before the other. Perhaps someone care to teach me?​



You are not talking about one year, but a range of years, that's why I changed it from שנה (one specific year) to the plural form שנים.​Most of the time the suffix for feminine objects is ות, but there are some exceptions and years is one of them.​שנה אח*ת* ארוכ*ה* - שתי שנ*ים* ארוכ*ות*​like stone: אבן אח*ת* אדומ*ה* - הרבה אבנ*ים* אדומ*ות*​Notice that the color is plural with ות like you expected for feminine, but the object is an exception.​


> 3. Re "עשרים ותשע." My wish is to convey in Hebrew words all of the above quoted. Yet my space is limited and I don't wish to make the letters too small while yet writing the numbers out as full Hebrew words. Thus, I used an abbreviated version eliminating your added "עשרים ו," and you obviously understood my language correctly even without the full context.​When we are dealing with calendar years we are often referring to years such as our current Jewish year 5768. I know that it is common in Hebrew to abbreviate this to 768, thus eliminating the '5' for "five thousand." Obviously, when writing out these numbers in words the results become quite lengthy and it may be desireable to abbreviate where possible, even more so when two consequtive numbers are being referenced. Thus, for instance 5768-5769 gets abbreviated to 5768-9, or even 768-9. As you can see my Hebrew above is such an abbreviation even to the point of 68-9.​*Question:* Are you saying that it is unacceptable in Hebrew to abbreviate the last number to one single digit?​


 

Actually when I read it I thought that you were talking about the year 24 and not 5924 (for example) if that's what you mean. If you want to abbreviate, use it for the last year in the range. For example, write 5924-5 and not 24-5.​In Hebrew it would be: בשנים חמשת אלפים תשמע מאות עשרים וארבע עד חמש.​Also, I wasn't sure before if I should have written it or not, but it still bothers me, so I'll say it anyway. If I talked about a range of more than two years I would use עד (e.g., 24-26: עשרים וארבע עד עשרים ושש ), but if I talked about a range of two years I would use ו החיבור (e.g., 24-25 עשרים ושבע ועשרים וחמש. I don't know if there is any rule about it, but that's how I say it.​


----------



## Tamar

PowerofChoice, you do have to ommit the ה in old Hebrew as well, feminine and masculin nummbers apply there too.

About the abbreviation of years, if you write in words then cfu570 is right, when it comes to two years it should be with ו החיבור. I think that sometimes we don't use use that and say: בשנים אלף תשע מאות עשרים וחמש - שש (but that would be spoken language, about old Hebrew I have no idea).
If you use digits, then writing 68-9 means 1968-9, so again cfu570 is right, you should write 5768-9. 

By the way cfu570, ישוע המשיח is Jesus.


----------



## cfu507

Tamar said:


> ישוע המשיח is Jesus.


 
You are right. I don't know why I thought ישוע is a verb (from ישועה) and did't read it as a name. Thanks

Also, how do you read ברוא? I found in my dictionary _baru_ which means שנברא, and if this is the translation, then I think that ברוא אלוהים את השמים is wrong. Think about it as שנברא אלוהים את השמים...
If I right, I think it should be אחרי ברוא השמים והארץ על ידי אלוהים. What do you think?


----------



## Nunty

ברוא אלוהים is a pretty common construction in religious discourse. Isn't it a simple שם הפועל in בנין קל? Think of פקוד, for example, or חשוב.


----------



## Tamar

I also read it as [bro], שפ פעולה (I don't know which binyan that is). I think ברוא אלוהים את השמים is good (and searched the internet a little to see it really does exist, and apparently it does  )
[baru] to me is a noun so אחרי ברוא השמים ע"י האלוהים doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## cfu507

גם אני קראתי בהתחלה את המילה ברוא כ- bro אבל לא מצאתי את זה במילון ולכן חשבתי שאני טעיתי. בגלל זה גם על אותו משקל חשבתי שישוע זה פעולה מסויימת (ישועת המשיח). אז אני מניחה שזה כמו שכתבתן. תודה​


----------



## cfu507

PowerOfChoice said:


> *השׁביעי לשׁנה השׁביעת*​​


One more correction, PowerOfChoice:
השביעי לשנה השביע*י*ת (at least in modern Hebrew)


----------



## Nunty

cfu507 said:


> גם אני קראתי בהתחלה את המילה ברוא כ- bro אבל לא מצאתי את זה במילון ולכן חשבתי שאני טעיתי. [...]​



כפי שידוע לך, לא תמצאי את נטיות הפעלים במילון. אם יש לך, למשל, את "המילון העברי המרוכז" (אבן-שושן) בסוף תמצאי "תקציר הדקדוק העברי" ובו טבלת נטיות (מוסף ד').​


----------

